# Solved: Router is on but wireless network is not showing up



## Mrc760 (Oct 21, 2011)

Some background first. Last night I went trolling around for a solution to an ip address conflict message I receive when I try to go onto Xbox live via a network bridge on my laptop. What I eventually ended up doing was going into my tp-link wireless router settings (not sure of the exact model number as I am not home right now) and reserving two different ip addresses for my laptop and my Xbox using their MAC addresses. It didn't appear to do anything ( now I think possibly because my Xbox needs the same ip as my laptop?). Anyways I tried to go onto Xbox live and it worked at the start (as it always does) and then 30 minutes in, the ip address conflict message came up (usually meaning a disconnect from Xbox live is imminent). But I actually ended up staying online for another 3 hours until the Internet crashed. 

Upon further investigation I noticed that my wireless network was not even showing up on my computer, my phone, or any of my roommates computers. I went upstairs to check the wireless router and it was seemingly working correctly (i.e. no flashing lights or anything). Not quite sure what to do. I would go back and change the router settings but I don't think I can without a connection to it. 

Sorry for the length, wanted to paint te best picture I could. 
Thanks
Mitch

P.S. I am not the most tech savvy person, I know my way around a computer well but I probably shouldn't have been messing with DHCP settings. 

Thanks again so much!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

Some routers have a bug that they will give the same IP address to a device (e.g., your Xbox) that is on a bridged connection as the computer with the bridge. The reason for the bug is that when the Xbox requests an IP address the router has available the MAC Address of the computer and the Xbox, but uses only the one for the computer. Thus, with this bug the Dhcp reservation you tried (is a good idea but) will not work either. You have to assign a static IP configuration on the Xbox. First you can try a firmware update for the router (and then reset it to factory defaults) to see if that will fix the problem.

Of course, the above is all academic if we can't get the router working again. Start simple--just unplug the router for a minute or two. If that doesn't work try unplugging it for two or three hours. If still not working reset it to factory default settings. If the wireless is still not working after that it is time to replace the router.


----------



## Mrc760 (Oct 21, 2011)

When I posted this morning I had incorrectly assumed that my roommate tried unplugging the router already. When I got home I unplugged everything and now it's working like a charm. 

As for the Xbox I disabled the bridge and tried to just share my computer's Internet connection with it. Havn't had any ip conflicts yet (knock on wood). 

Thanks a ton!


----------



## TerryNet (Mar 23, 2005)

You're welcome.


----------

